# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  MARLY - M - BERGER - NE 2013 - TAMARA FOURRIERE ROUMANIE - A ETE OPERE KYSTE

## Lullacmukitza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* MARLY
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé Berger Blanc Suisse
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 9 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* n°SIREN Asso : 795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*E-mail :* lullac.mukitza@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 *MARLY*


*Situation :* Au refuge côté fourrière depuis octobre 2017
*Sexe :* Mâle 
*Race :* Croisé Berger
*Taille :* Grande
*Age :* Né en 2013 environ
*Stérilisé :* Le sera si réservé
*Ententes :*  OK chiens, chats et enfants à déterminer
*Adoption:* *
A lire*

*Histoire:*
Marly a été apporté il y a quelques jours au refuge par les dogcactheurs.
*Il a une masse au niveau du cou, probablement une tumeur.**
Il lui faut des parrains au plus vite afin qu'il puisse être envoyé en clinique pour être opéré, examiné et avoir un traitement adéquat avant de pouvoir rejoindre une famille qui craquerait pour lui.
La situation est plus qu'urgente ! 
Il peut partir dès vendredi si nous récoltons des dons rapidement !*

* Caractère:*
Marly est un super chien, très doux et très calme avec les humains.
Il adore être avec les humains et pourrait passer sa journée à les suivre tant il est aimant.
Il adore aussi jouer avec les bénévoles.
Il s'entend très bian avec les autres chiens.

*Marly n'a pas beaucoup de chance malgré son jeune âge. Il est important qu'il puisse être soigné et qu'il goûte enfin au bonheur d'une vie heureuse.**
Marly n'est pas un chien compliqué et pourrait être adopté par des gens qui n'ont pas l'habitude des chiens traumatisés car Marly a vraiment un caractère en or.
Ce magnifique chien mérite d'avoir sa famille à lui.
Qui va craquer pour sa jolie bouille !* 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Photos:*















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Marly sera à adopter sous contrat d'adoption Mukitza.
Les frais d'adoptions de 230 euros serviront à rembourser une partie des frais vétérinaires.
Marly peut-être adopté en France, en Belgique ou en Suisse.

Tous les chiens du refuge arrivent vaccinés, pucés et avec un passeport européen en règle. Ils sont rapatriés en camion ou par avion.

Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le formulaire disponible sur ce lien :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...adoption-et-fa
Et de le renvoyer à l'adresse ci dessous
lullac.mukitza@gmail.com


Diffusion OK avec le lien d'origine → http://associationmukitza.forums-act...-au-cou#648130
+
Infos détaillées (âge, caractère et conditions d'adoption de l'association)
+
mail de contact → lullac.mukitza@gmail.com

----------


## Patricia45

Si vous voulez aider MARLY qui doit partir rapidement en clinique, vous pouvez également faire un achat dans la boutique ouverte pour les loulous de MUKITZA.
POUR AIDER LES CHIENS DE MUKITZA
Les prochains achats iront directement pour aider MARLY et DANILO qui lui est atteint d'une hépatite qui lui a fait perdre une partie de la vue et qui doit aussi partir rapidement en clinique.

----------


## jujulilas

Quand est prévu le transfert de Marly en clinique ? Et combien cela coûte-t-il ? Je vais partager l'info, mais il me faut d'autres infos... Vite, c'est urgent !

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Marly est arrivé en clinique vendredi. Florin l'y a transféré vendredi en prenant les Tamara qui étaient du voyage pour rejoindre la france. 

On est à 65/mois sans les soins qu'on ne connait pas mais la masse va devoir être opéré donc la facture risque d'être salée :/

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Marly a été opéré et bonne nouvelle, il n'a pas de tumeur. Il avait une glande salivaire infectée, ce qui a fait un kyst. Tout a été retiré et il devrait se rétablir rapidement.


il ne lui reste plus qu'à avoir une famille pour la vie !

----------


## France34

*A adopter d'urgence pour lui éviter la maltraitance, voire la torture ou pire de la part des gens de la fourrière roumaine !*

----------


## Vegane7

FB de MARLY créé de mon côté :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## France34

Le gentil MARLY , opéré de son kyste bénin , attend une bonne famille adoptive !

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Le beau Marly se porte comme un charme et n'attend plus que vous

----------


## France34

*Le beau MARLY , guéri, a besoin d'un bon adoptant pour le sortir de cette fourrière où une véto démoniaque tue 5 chiens par semaine , même ceux suivis par les associations de PA ! Sauvez-le , s'il vous plaît !*

----------


## France34

*MARLY attend une bonne famille adoptive !*

----------


## Vegane7

MARLY est toujours à la clinique ?

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Oui toujours

----------


## France34

*Le très gentil MARLY attend que quelqu'un le fasse sortir rapidement de la Roumanie ! *

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de MARLY ?
Comment va-t-il depuis février ?
Merci.

----------


## Vegane7

> Des nouvelles de MARLY ?
> Comment va-t-il depuis février ?
> Merci.


?

----------


## Lullacmukitza

Il est toujours en clinique

----------


## Vegane7

> FB de MARLY créé de mon côté :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up !

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles récentes du joli MARLY ?

----------


## France34

LullaC , des nouvelles récentes de MARLY ?

----------


## France34

Pas de nouvelles de MARLY depuis longtemps !

----------


## France34

Sur la liste du camion du 10 novembre il y a un MARLI : est-ce qu'il s'agit de lui ?

----------


## Vegane7

MARLY est toujours à la clinique...

----------


## France34

Ce n'est pas parce que l'asso est muette qu'il faut oublier le pauvre MARLY ! Un adoptant, une FA ou un bon refuge pour le faire vite sortir de Roumanie !

----------


## France34

Qui va vite faire sortir le beau MARLY de Roumanie ?

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post du pauvre MARLY , oublié dans une terrible fourrière roumaine  !

----------


## France34

Personne , ici, pour donner au beau MARLY une bonne famille ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

Qui a des nouvelles du joli MARLY ?

----------


## bab

Les dernières nouvelles datent de mai 2019




> Marly attend toujours sa chance et une famille pour la vie

----------


## Vegane7

*Lullacmukitza*, as-tu des nouvelles de Marly STP ,

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

